# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Sistemas de Riego >  Sistemas de riegos de nuestros huertos

## Miguel Angel RB

Hola a todos creo este tema para el que quiera que ponga el sistema de riego de sus huertos,por ejemplo de donde viene el agua...

Empiezo por mi primer huerto:Agua de los pozos del Boquerón
Los tres en Minateda:Agua de la rambla de Minateda.Como os mostre en el tema de el "Nacimimiento de la rambla de Minateda"Os mostre una imagen de una compuerta,esa compuerta lleva el agua para toda la zona,y lo que sobre lo devuelve a la rambla.

----------


## ben-amar

Y riegas por inundacion o por goteo?
Yo no tengo huerto pero disfruto un monton cuando visito alguno.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Si,pero 4 veces a año

----------


## embalses al 100%

De los que tengo por mi pueblo, uno lo regamos a cubos, agua que viene de un aljibe, que recibe el agua de la lluvia que cae en los tejados de la casilla, y por un sistema de canalones lleva el agua hasta ella.
Y el otro, a goteo, con el agua procedente de un pozo.

----------


## sergi1907

Yo todo lo que planté lo regaba con agua procedente de una cisterna de lluvia y con agua que subía en garrafas durante el invierno.
Es lo que tiene plantar en un sitio que apenas llueve :Frown:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Cerca de mi casa pasa una pequeña acequia que lleva todos los dias 0.276L/S,he hecho el calculo y me sale que en un dia han pasado 23.846 litros...¿Alguien me lo puede corregir o confirmar?Esa cantidad me parece mucha y no estoy seguro

Un saludo

----------


## Luján

> Cerca de mi casa pasa una pequeña acequia que lleva todos los dias 0.276L/S,he hecho el calculo y me sale que en un dia han pasado 23.846 litros...¿Alguien me lo puede corregir o confirmar?Esa cantidad me parece mucha y no estoy seguro
> 
> Un saludo


Pues es fácil. Si tu medida de caudal es correcta, 0.276l/s x 3600s/h x 24h/dia = 23846.4l/día. Así que tus cuentas son correctas.

No creas que es mucho, son 23.8m³ al día, unas 100 bañeras.

A ese caudal, una bañera de unos 200l se llena en 724.6 segundos, lo que equivale a unos 12 minutos. ¿Cuánto tarda la bañera de tu casa en llenarse?

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Yo hallo la cantidad de una manera mas facil:el caudal de lo que quiero medir,x60 x60 x24=x

----------


## Luján

> Yo hallo la cantidad de una manera mas facil:el caudal de lo que quiero medir,x60 x60 x24=x


¿Y qué es lo que he hecho yo? 3600=60x60

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

A,pues no me he dado cuenta,si esa forma tambien es facil.

----------


## perdiguera

> Cerca de mi casa pasa una pequeña acequia que lleva todos los dias 0.276L/S,he hecho el calculo y me sale que en un dia han pasado 23.846 litros...¿Alguien me lo puede corregir o confirmar?Esa cantidad me parece mucha y no estoy seguro
> 
> Un saludo


Para mí es más difícil el cálculo de los 0,276 l/s que lo otro.
¿Nos puedes explicar cómo lo has hecho?

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

El calculo del caudal lo he hecho:Ancho del cauce por la profundidad,despuel lo multiplico por 60segundos,luego por 60minutos y por ultimo por 24 horas

----------


## Luján

> El calculo del caudal lo he hecho:Ancho del cauce por la profundidad,despuel lo multiplico por 60segundos,luego por 60minutos y por ultimo por 24 horas


Pues te falta un detalle fundamental, que es la velocidad de flujo. Porque por muy ancho que sea el cauce y muy profundo, si el fuido está estático, el caudal es cero patatero.

Recuerda que el caudal es m3/s (Volumen/tiempo). Tú sólo tienes m2 (superficie).

Para saber el caudal aproximado en m3/s, toma una referencia flotante en el centro del canal y cronometra el tiempo que tarda en avanzar una distancia determinada preestablecida (X metros en Y segundos). Después, con una simple regla de tres tendrás la velocidad del flujo en m/s, que tendrás que multiplicar por la superficie (en m2) del canal. Eso te dará el caudal en m3/s.

El resultado de ésto es lo que tendrás que multiplicar por 3600x60 para tener el caudal en m3/dia.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias Luján, por ahí iba yo pues me dió un pronto y pensé que Miguel Ángel RB lo había calculado mal.
Hilando más fino, la velocidad en superficie no es la velocidad media del líquido pues en el perímetro mojado existe el rozamiento, cuanto más denso sea el líquido más rozamiento, que disminuye la velocidad del líquido en esas zonas. Pero como corrección me parece acertada tu idea.
Ved que hablo de líquidos ya que vale para cualquier líquido, no sólo agua.

----------


## REEGE

Complicado ésto de los aforos, eh?? Nada fácil... y si a lo que dice Luján y Perdiguera, tienes que añadirle, pérdidas, evaporación y algunas cosillas más, apaga y vamonós!! Temas complejos y por muchos cálculos que hagamos, siempre se nos escapa algún litrillo... jajaja
Un saludo y muy bien ésto de refrescarnos la memoria y saber lo elemental de la hidráulica.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Complicado ésto de los aforos, eh?? Nada fácil... y si a lo que dice Luján y Perdiguera, tienes que añadirle, pérdidas, evaporación y algunas cosillas más, apaga y vamonós!! Temas complejos y por muchos cálculos que hagamos, siempre se nos escapa algún litrillo... jajaja
> Un saludo y muy bien ésto de refrescarnos la memoria y saber lo elemental de la hidráulica.


Con lo facil que es mirar la web del SAIH y que te venga el caudal del tirón..., aunquq siendo lo que es dudo que salga en ningún sitio.
La última vez que hice un calculo de caudal fue cuando quise calcular cuando había soltado la fuente Burgana por su boquita y no veas la que lié...

----------


## perdiguera

Tampoco es tan difícil calcularlo muy aproximadamente; para los niveles en que nos movemos por aquí el método de Luján tiene una fiabilidad de alrededor del 98% más o menos.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Pues te falta un detalle fundamental, que es la velocidad de flujo. Porque por muy ancho que sea el cauce y muy profundo, si el fuido está estático, el caudal es cero patatero.
> 
> Recuerda que el caudal es m3/s (Volumen/tiempo). Tú sólo tienes m2 (superficie).
> 
> Para saber el caudal aproximado en m3/s, toma una referencia flotante en el centro del canal y cronometra el tiempo que tarda en avanzar una distancia determinada preestablecida (X metros en Y segundos). Después, con una simple regla de tres tendrás la velocidad del flujo en m/s, que tendrás que multiplicar por la superficie (en m2) del canal. Eso te dará el caudal en m3/s.
> 
> El resultado de ésto es lo que tendrás que multiplicar por 3600x60 para tener el caudal en m3/dia.


¿En cuanta distancia mas o menos?

----------


## Luján

> ¿En cuanta distancia mas o menos?


Chico, la que te de la gana. Sólo que después tendrás que normalizarla a m/s.

Si tomas 10m, la velocidad será la décima parte del tiempo que tarde el flotador en recorrer esos 10m.
Si tomas 5m, pues la quinta parte.

Vamos, aplicar las ecuaciones del Movimiento Rectilíneo Uniforme de Física de 1º (de primaria). :Wink:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Volviendo a el tema de los sistemas de riegos...hay muchos "gamberros" que se dedican a romper los canales por diversion, por ejemplo aqui en Hellín hay casos de esos, incluso por ejemplo en una acequia hay una compuerta hay personas que las abren por el hecho de gastar agua. Tambien hay gente que "roba"el agua de las acequias para regar sus huertos sin pagar,aqui en Hellín hay casos de esos a puñaos, se me pone una mala leche cuando veo unos de estos 3 casos pensando que hay gente que tiene que andar kilometros a buscar agua.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Pues si, volviendo a los sistemas de riego, aquí también suele ocurrir cosas así. Hasta una vez la liamos mi padre y yo en la huerta de mi tía, que entonces no estaba. Normalmente por esa acequia puedes cojer el agua sin tener en cuenta que alguien esté regando. Pero esa mañana el agua estaba pedida, y vino el acequiero... Pero no sabíamos nada porque nosotros usamos otra acequia. :Frown: 

En mi huerta, en la pedanía de Cehegín; Cañada de Canara, circulan las aguas de la Acequia "la vega", que creo que toma aguas del Argos. Allí ni tenemos electricidad solo un pequeño generador a gasolina, y entonces lo del goteo se dificulta. Recuerdo las noches de verano en que pedíamos el agua y esperábamos en la casa de la huerta hasta oír los chorros de agua bajar, y luego regábamos con las linternas.

Las aguas de la acequia proceden de la acequia "la vega", pero no es la acequia, es una bifurcación que llega hasta ahí y luego desemboca en el Argos.

Y unas fotos de la acequia la vega este verano, a 500 metros de Cehegín:











En las fotos no parece llevar mucha agua pero cuando estás allí te das cuenta de que pasa mucha agua mas.

Un cordial saludo

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

¿Como se calcula por ejemplo el agua que se evapora hoy en el Boqueron viejo?, la temperatura media de hoy es: 13,5ºc

----------


## Luján

> ¿Como se calcula por ejemplo el agua que se evapora hoy en el Boqueron viejo?, la temperatura media de hoy es: 13,5ºc


Eso es más complicado que tener simplemente la temperatura, porque también hay que saber la humedad relativa. Porque aunque haya 60ºC, si la humedad relativa es del 100%, la evaporación será 0 patatero.

De todos modos, seguro que si buscas algo por Internet encontrarás alguna ecuación.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿Como se calcula por ejemplo el agua que se evapora hoy en el Boqueron viejo?, la temperatura media de hoy es: 13,5ºc


Creo que Reege en tiempos también estuvo muy interesado en obtener la cantidad de agua evaporada al cabo del día, y creo recordar que al final encontró alguna fórmula o algo.

Desde luego, tiene que ser un cálculo más complejo de lo que pueda parecer, hay que tener en cuenta que influirán muchos factores: temperatura, humedad relativa, altitud sobre la que se sitúe el embalse, obviamente la superficie de la lámina del agua correspondiente a la cota en la que se encuentre, el tema vientos también puede ser importante en algunos sitios...

Como dice Luján, cuando la humedad relativa sea del 100%, es obvio que la evaporación será 0 ya que el aire no puede aceptar más vapor de agua.

----------


## REEGE

Creo recordar que en el Que será? planteé la duda de la evaporación que habría en el Fresnedas y si alguien más o menos se acercaba a esas medidas ponía foto... lo siento, pero no encuentro donde lo dejé... y pararme a mirar y buscar esa FÓRMULA en todo el post del Que será? no es nada fácil... Pero he de decir, que la evaporación que observaba en la página de la CHG y la que entre todos averiguamos, era similar!!
Tengo que encontrar esa fórmula como sea... Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Luján

> Creo recordar que en el Que será? planteé la duda de la evaporación que habría en el Fresnedas y si alguien más o menos se acercaba a esas medidas ponía foto... lo siento, pero no encuentro donde lo dejé... y pararme a mirar y buscar esa FÓRMULA en todo el post del Que será? no es nada fácil... Pero he de decir, que la evaporación que observaba en la página de la CHG y la que entre todos averiguamos, era similar!!
> Tengo que encontrar esa fórmula como sea... Un saludo a todos.


Sí, pero en tu caso partíamos de un valor del evaporímetro Piché. Ahora no tenemos ese dato.

Aquí el artículo de la wikipedia: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evapora...olog%C3%ADa%29

----------


## REEGE

En el embalse de La Bolera era ésta:

*EVAPORACIÓN = SUPERFICIE (del embalse en esa cota) X LECTURA EVAPORACIÓN (en Evp. Piché) X 0,6 (coef. de esa zona) / 1000*

Luego dividiamos el resultado entre 86,4 y nos daba los litros evaporados.

Creo recordar que era así... Un saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

Aquí lo tenéis http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...ht=evaporacion
 :Smile: 

Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

Sergi... mil gracias!! Ya estaba buscando en el Que será?? y en el google por todos sitios...
Un abrazo...

----------


## perdiguera

> ¿Como se calcula por ejemplo el agua que se evapora hoy en el Boqueron viejo?, la temperatura media de hoy es: 13,5ºc


Eso es muy difícil, mucho.....




> Eso es más complicado que tener simplemente la temperatura, porque también hay que saber la humedad relativa. Porque aunque haya 60ºC, si la humedad relativa es del 100%, la evaporación será 0 patatero.
> 
> De todos modos, seguro que si buscas algo por Internet encontrarás alguna ecuación.


Además de la velocidad del viento, el contenido de sales del agua, la superficie de la lámina de agua... en fín bastantes cosas para determinar algo que, en función de los parámetros que tomes, te puede salir o relativamente aproximado a la realidad o totalmente alejado de la misma.

----------


## ben-amar

Vega de Granada, intentando acceder a los "infiernos de Loja (declarados Monumento natural) debemos cruzar unas huertas y nos encontramos con este tipo de riego, acequias que traen el agua de no se sabe donde, y eso que la recorri lo que pude, y anega totalmente el terreno.
Es un sistema bastante antiguo y en el que se desperdicia bastante agua aunque en este caso, y debido a que se encuentra en la misma orilla del rio Genil, el agua vuelve a correr por el rio.
La acequia


La huerta inundada


acequia y huerta


otra imagen de la huerta


de la acequia al rio








Sierra Nevada al fondo


curso de la acequia

----------


## ben-amar

Continuamos con la acequia




Tratando de seguir la acequia para averiguar de donde viene


Truchas en la acequia (sera un afluente del Genil?)








Agua sucia y truchas arcoiris 


Ni la "leona" pudo seguir aguas arriba

----------

